# Emerald Isle Collections?



## CarcassGirl (5 Jul 2012)

Hi Folks, I am new to this forum so forgive me if I am posting in the wrong place! 

Has anyone had any dealings with EIC before? 

I am very angry with them.  Bord Gais passed my debt to them, it was a small debt of e130 but I was unable to pay it.  I went to MABS and they suggested I make an offer of e50 as a final payment to close the account.  Which I did and they agreed, I double checked at the time of the call and they said yes, the matter is now closed you won't hear from us again.  However I then received a letter from Bord Gais saying I still owed e80.  I phoned EIC and they said that they never agreed to a full and final payment of e50.  I suggested they listen to the taped phonecall from the day I made the agreement with them.  They said they did and tried to manipulate my words to sound like something else.  It sounds to me like some there made a mistake and now they are trying to cover their arses? 

Has anyone had any similar issues with them? Any advice as what to do here?


----------



## terrontress (5 Jul 2012)

Yes, my advice is not to do anything relating to debt by telephone.

Get it in writing from Bord Gais, from EIC and from everyone else. Either on paper or on email.

Refuse to discuss it on the phone, don't answer their security questions, tell them to write to or email you, keep a hold of your responses as well as their communications.

Get a copy of the taped conversation yourself and have a listen to make sure you have not misunderstood.

Advise EIC that you will pursue them for harrassment if they do not prove that the debt exists, that you are liable and that they are authorised to collect it.


----------

